# Carb rebuild 9.9 mariner



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Looking for a DIY or how-to on carb rebuild for this motor, and anything that should be looked at or replaced when doing so. Kind of a "While i'm in there" thing. 

its a 93 9.9 mariner. 

Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Get the oem manual, complete step by step with pictures, tools and parts.
Pretty sure it's the same engine as the 93 merc 9.9.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

thanks, found the service manual online and pulled the carb. some cleaner and a few shots of compressed air ousted the stuck needle valve and she cranks on the first pull now.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

> thanks,  found the service manual online and pulled the carb.  some cleaner and a few shots of compressed air ousted the stuck needle valve and she cranks on the first pull now.


Gonna give that a shot tonight.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

> > thanks,  found the service manual online and pulled the carb.  some cleaner and a few shots of compressed air ousted the stuck needle valve and she cranks on the first pull now.
> 
> 
> Gonna give that a shot tonight.


Let me know if you want the service manual in PDF.


----------

